# Outback Bumper Sticker/window Clinger



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is there a bumper sticker or window clinger to purchase? (OUTBACKERS.COM)
It would be nice to have this on my TV or Camper. If someone
sees it they might ask or say "hey"...me too








(the word being "if" ~ not many Outbacks around here)

MaeJae


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We could add that to the list of "things to make". I'm still negotiating on an Outbackers.com Tire Cover and it has been six months...

Reverie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We could add that to the list of "things to make". I'm still negotiating on an Outbackers.com Tire Cover and it has been six months...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]45334[/snapback]​


OOoooo...that would be COOL!








MaeJae


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We could add that to the list of "things to make". I'm still negotiating on an Outbackers.com Tire Cover and it has been six months...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]45334[/snapback]​


how about a outbackers.com, or proud to be a outbacker flag








maybe in the small garden size. i think it is 13 x 18.
just a thought









darrel


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

i would like to make a bumper sticker for the outbacker site ......gonna check it out


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

I know there may be trademark issues (Vern?) but has anyone checked out cafepress.com? Someone could upload a logo, and we could all buy stickers, t-shirts, coffee mugs, shirts for our little dogs.....


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Some of those folding windshield sun screens!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Some of those folding windshield sun screens!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take two of those









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the flag ideal Darrel.

Don


----------

